# Moving to Lanzhou!



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

I am *moving to Lanzhou as the first city to land in China* for starting my language and culture journey/ adventure. I would be attending *Chinese classes in Lanzhou University*. Reasons for selecting Lanzhou are: -
a. First rate Mandarin accent - or so I have been told
b. More access to locals being a tier 2 city - still being the capital of Gansu
c. Palatable food
d. Friendly locals
*Any thoughts please!!??*


----------

